# swarm behaviour...



## Rummelsdorf (Jun 11, 2012)

Congratulations! I also plan to start beekeeping by catching a swarm...
Got lots of scouting bees in my traps, but no swarm yet.

Maybe the trap was too small for the huge swarm?!?

Cheers!


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

applerus....What you saw might not have bee a swarm, but the scouts for an impending swarm. Keep checking. 

I have been fooled twice this year. I arrived at the traps, observed the bees coming and going, what appeared to be guard bees on the front. I got frames ready to fill the swarm trap, (I always use two drawn combs, two foundation, frames against one side of the 10 frame deep), (put on my veil) opened the top, only to find perhaps 100+ bees. In both cases, came back a week later, and Voo..La.. a swarm had moved in.

Keep checking.

cchoganjr


----------



## applesrus (Mar 20, 2012)

Hmmm..thanks Cleo - that would be great if there is one on the way! Seeing as I had no equipment with me when I first saw all the activity around the hive, I hadn't climbed up to check how many bees were in the box - just figured based on the large number of bees coming and going that the box was full of bees...

I did go back though mid-day after the night I had looked and found it empty, there was only one little bee by the entrance, none flying, no scouts..which does still make me wonder if a swarm came and then left. 

Keeps life interesting!


----------

